# Statt HAL was verwenden?

## Farbkreis

Hallo,

nachdem ich mich durch die Kernelkonfigurationen gekämpft habe und nun meinen XServer aufsetzte, habe cih festgestellt dass das in der Installationsanleitung verwendete HAL wohl nicht mehr verwendet wird (https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-877817-highlight-hal.html )

Daher meine Frage: Was muss cih statt dessen konfigurieren und wo finde ich hierzu eine Anleitung?

Danke

----------

## ablepharus

HAL's Aufgaben wurden von udev übernommen. Es gibt da eig. nicht viel einzustellen. Einfach udev starten -- >fertig.

Grüße

ablepharus

----------

## root_tux_linux

HAL ist tot!

udev + udisks + upower übernehmen den Part

Migrationshilfe gibts bei den Dokus

----------

## AmonAmarth

afaik gibts nur noch mit k3b probleme. ich weiß nicht wie da der stand ist weil ich nun schon länger nicht mehr das bedürfniss hatte eine cd/dvd zu brennen. vielleicht weiß da jemand anderes besser drüber bescheid

----------

## astaecker

 *AmonAmarth wrote:*   

> afaik gibts nur noch mit k3b probleme. ich weiß nicht wie da der stand ist weil ich nun schon länger nicht mehr das bedürfniss hatte eine cd/dvd zu brennen. vielleicht weiß da jemand anderes besser drüber bescheid

 

Da KDE SC 4.6 nun stabil ist und Solid in der Version udisks unterstützt, sollte es KDE-seitig keine Probleme geben. Im Gentoo Bugzilla gibt es zu k3b keine udisks-relavanten Fehlermeldungen.

----------

## Randy Andy

Yep,

kann ich bestätigen.

K3b läuft hier seit dem entfernen von hal nach wie vor prima via udev und bereits genannter Konsorten.

Gruß, Andy

----------

## Josef.95

 *Farbkreis wrote:*   

> Daher meine Frage: Was muss cih statt dessen konfigurieren und wo finde ich hierzu eine Anleitung? 

 

Siehe zb auch im The X Server Configuration HOWTO

und auch im

Xorg-server 1.8 Upgrade Guide

----------

